# Egyptian statue moves on its own.



## Katzndogz (Jun 24, 2013)

Manchester Museum bosses puzzled by ancient Egyptian statue Neb-Sanu which mysteriously turns itself 180 degrees in display case - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

Manchester Museum bosses have been left puzzled by the mystery of an ancient Egyptian statuette which - a video reveals - seems to turn itself around 180 degrees in its display case.

The statue of Neb-Sanu, which dates back to 1800 BC, was found in a mummys tomb and has been at the Museum for eighty years.

And now a time-lapse video (below) clearly shows it turning on its axis during the day, apparently of its own volition. During the night, however, it remains still.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

Vibration.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 28, 2013)

They need to look at it during the day on a day when the museum is closed. That would rule out vibrations from footsteps as a cause.


----------



## jan (Jun 28, 2013)

It's possessed!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Vibration.



They would all move.  And, it's been there for 80 years without turning.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jun 29, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Vibration.
> ...



It is angry about the recent looting of artifacts in Egypt

Unchecked looting guts Egypt&apos;s heritage, with one ancient site &apos;70 percent gone&apos; | TribLIVE


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It wouldn't surprise me in the least.  Or, it was warning about islam and the next Egyptian revolution.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Manchester Museum bosses puzzled by ancient Egyptian statue Neb-Sanu which mysteriously turns itself 180 degrees in display case - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> Manchester Museum bosses have been left puzzled by the mystery of an ancient Egyptian statuette which - a video reveals - seems to turn itself around 180 degrees in its display case.
> 
> ...



Yes, it only spins when the ghost is turning it, which only happens in the daytime when the museum is open, and never when the museum is closed, even if it is daytime.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Manchester Museum bosses puzzled by ancient Egyptian statue Neb-Sanu which mysteriously turns itself 180 degrees in display case - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> 
> Manchester Museum bosses have been left puzzled by the mystery of an ancient Egyptian statuette which - a video reveals - seems to turn itself around 180 degrees in its display case.
> 
> ...



The gods are asking us to pay attention.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 5, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester Museum bosses puzzled by ancient Egyptian statue Neb-Sanu which mysteriously turns itself 180 degrees in display case - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk
> ...



Where or what do you think they want our attention to be paid to?


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2013)

If they set it on something soft, it wouldn't turn. As it is, rock on glass, all it takes is one tiny high spot and it will move when vibrated, as is clearly the case here.


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 16, 2013)

It happens mostly during the day time. they need to look at what is different during the day I.E more truck traffic,construction etc. It must get cleaned too, maybe some wax or oil got on the bottom or some substance got on the glass and is making it slide. If it's on plexi glass that can warp after a while so they should check to see if it's still level.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Oct 17, 2013)

laughinReaper said:


> It happens mostly during the day time. they need to look at what is different during the day I.E more truck traffic,construction etc. It must get cleaned too, maybe some wax or oil got on the bottom or some substance got on the glass and is making it slide. If it's on plexi glass that can warp after a while so they should check to see if it's still level.



Why are you bringing logic into the discussion?


----------

